# Ψήσε με



## Nahuel O Tavros

Γεια σας. Τι κάνετε; 
Διαβάζω κάτι που μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο. Ίσως να είναι κάτι τοπικό, επί περιοχή... 
Το κείμενο ήταν η Λωξάντρα της Ιορδανίδου και έλεγε αυτά:
«Άντε, γιόκα μου, ψήσε με τον καφέ μου, άντε, πασά μου.»

Κάτι που ξέρω για την ελληνική είναι το ότι δεν χρειάζεται πάντα να έχουμε τις δύο αντωνυμίες μαζί να έχουν τάξη... Λοιπόν θέλω να πω, δεν είναι λάθος εκείνο το ‘με’ μετά το ρήμα αντί για το ‘μου’. 
Τι έχετε να λέτε εσείς;


----------



## Perseas

Έχεις δίκιο. Το στάνταρντ θα ήταν το "ψήσε μου". Το "με" είναι διαλεκτικό.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Και το με θα ήτανε διαλεκτικό από πού; Θεσσαλονίκη;


----------



## konos

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Και το με θα ήτανε διαλεκτικό από πού; Θεσσαλονίκη;


Ναι, είναι από τα πιο χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα του ιδιώματος της Θεσσαλονίκης, χρησιμοποιείται όμως και στην υπόλοιπη βόρεια Ελλάδα γενικά.
Έχει να κάνει με την απώλεια της δοτικής πτώσης. Οι νοτιοελλαδίτες την αντικατέστησαν στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση με τη γενική, οι βορειοελλαδίτες με την αιτιατική.


----------



## bearded

konos said:


> Ναι, είναι από τα πιο χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα του ιδιώματος της Θεσσαλονίκης, χρησιμοποιείται όμως και στην υπόλοιπη βόρεια Ελλάδα γενικά.
> Έχει να κάνει με την απώλεια της δοτικής πτώσης. Οι νοτιοελλαδίτες την αντικατέστησαν στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση με τη γενική, οι βορειοελλαδίτες με την αιτιατική.


Poly endiaferon. Mipos afto to phainomeno mono afora tis antonymies i kai ta onomata..;    P.ch. Dhino kati ton Giorgo;


----------



## konos

bearded said:


> Poly endiaferon. Mipos afto to phainomeno mono afora tis antonymies i kai ta onomata..;    P.ch. Dhino kati ton Giorgo;


Ναι, ένας βορειοελλαδίτης θα μπορούσε να πει "δίνω κάτι τον Γιώργο". Η επίσημη και συνηθέστερη (σε βορρά και νότο) μορφή είναι "στον Γιώργο", αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να συναντήσεις σπάνια και το "δίνω κάτι του Γιώργου" (πολύ σπάνια, και μάλλον παλιότερα).


----------



## bearded

S' efcharisto, konos.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, ρε παιδιά! (Ήθελα να γράψω αυτό. Με συγχωρείτε)
Δεν ξέρω πράγματι. Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ ‘δίνω κάτι τον Γιώργο’. Μπορεί να είναι κι έτσι; Ή η μόνη σωστή μορφή είναι στον; 
Τι άλλο χαρακτηριστικό της βόρειας διαλέκτου υπάρχει;


----------



## konos

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, ρε παιδιά! (Ήθελα να γράψω αυτό. Με συγχωρείτε)
> Δεν ξέρω πράγματι. Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ ‘δίνω κάτι τον Γιώργο’. Μπορεί να είναι κι έτσι; Ή η μόνη σωστή μορφή είναι στον;
> Τι άλλο χαρακτηριστικό της βόρειας διαλέκτου υπάρχει;


Το "δίνω κάτι τον Γιώργο" είναι όντως πολύ σπάνιο, ακόμα και στη βόρεια Ελλάδα. Η επίσημη (και επομένως μπορείς να τη χαρακτηρίσεις "σωστή", φαντάζομαι) έκφραση είναι "στον Γιώργο".
Όσο για άλλα χαρακτηριστικά της βόρειας διαλέκτου (δεν είναι πραγματικά διάλεκτος, απλά κάποιοι ιδιωματισμοί), τα πιο γνωστά είναι η χρήση της αιτιατικής που αναφέραμε, και η έντονη προφορά του "λ".


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Γεια, Κόνε. Τι κάνεις; Ευχαρισώ πολύ.
Μου ακούγεται κάτι λίγο παράξενο. Σαν να μην είναι τόσο σωστό... Αλλά εσύ είσαι μιτρική γλώσσα, όχι εγώ. 
Έχετε προφορά; Εννοώ δεν είναι τόσο διαφορετική η γλώσσα παρά το στάνταρντ;


----------



## konos

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Γεια, Κόνε. Τι κάνεις; Ευχαρισώ πολύ.
> Μου ακούγεται κάτι λίγο παράξενο. Σαν να μην είναι τόσο σωστό... Αλλά εσύ είσαι μιτρική γλώσσα, όχι εγώ.
> Έχετε προφορά; Εννοώ δεν είναι τόσο διαφορετική η γλώσσα παρά το στάνταρντ;





Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Γεια, Κόνε. Τι κάνεις; Ευχαρισώ πολύ.
> Μου ακούγεται κάτι λίγο παράξενο. Σαν να μην είναι τόσο σωστό... Αλλά εσύ είσαι μιτρική γλώσσα, όχι εγώ.
> Έχετε προφορά; Εννοώ δεν είναι τόσο διαφορετική η γλώσσα παρά το στάνταρντ;


Έχεις δίκιο. Είναι πολύ ιδιωματικό και ακούγεται κάπως περίεργο. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε είναι τόσο σπάνιο.
Τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες με την ενιαία εκπαίδευση, τα ΜΜΕ, και την τεχνολογία, η γλώσσα έχει ομογενοποιηθεί πολύ. Φυσικά θα βρεις ακόμα διαφορές από τόπο σε τόπο, αλλά όχι τεράστιες, πόσο μάλλον στα αστικά κέντρα.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Κόνε και οι άλλοι!


----------

